# Aggressive cockapoo



## PrinceMilton (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello

I have two cockapoo puppies aged 15 months and 7 months.

The older one has always been very nervous but now this appears to have escalated to aggression. He goes mental when anyone comes to the door/house. He has snapped at visitors. When it's just us (family) he is the most loving, obedient and compliant dog. I have had a dog trainer round and we have started some training which is going well but haven't specifically tackled the aggression yet. would love some advice as it's really worrying us.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It sounds like the trainer is starting with basics before moving on to the aggression.

If his main problem is with visitors and he is nervous I would just be keeping him well away from them which he will probably appreciate - in what circumstances has he snapped? Does he approach them or they approach and try to touch him?


----------



## PrinceMilton (Aug 1, 2018)

2ndhandgal said:


> It sounds like the trainer is starting with basics before moving on to the aggression.
> 
> If his main problem is with visitors and he is nervous I would just be keeping him well away from them which he will probably appreciate - in what circumstances has he snapped? Does he approach them or they approach and try to touch him?


thanks for replying 

He tends to go absolutely mental at the door and if opened the door, he would lunge and snap. if we are out walking he is generally OK, but has nipped once or twice. he now wears a banadana asking not to be touched although there are some people who think they know better 

I think i will create a nice space for him in my utility room and keep him in there with visitors.


----------



## PrinceMilton (Aug 1, 2018)

PrinceMilton said:


> thanks for replying
> 
> He tends to go absolutely mental at the door and if opened the door, he would lunge and snap. if we are out walking he is generally OK, but has nipped once or twice. he now wears a banadana asking not to be touched although there are some people who think they know better
> 
> I think i will create a nice space for him in my utility room and keep him in there with visitors.


Not WITH visitors!!! I mean when visitors come 

I am feeling really sad about it because he's a lovely dog and I want him to enjoy everything and not be scared


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I knew what you meant 

Dogs can learn to cope better with things they find scary so start with keeping some distance between them and the dog to calm things down for now and you should be able to improve things.


----------



## Sheila52 (Jun 11, 2019)

My cockapoo has been attacked and bitten on the neck by a terrier. She now snaps at any dog who comes near her. She doesn’t ever want to play, she just wants to run as hard and fast as she can. She always checks I’m behind her, she would never run off, but I hate that she is so unfriendly to other dogs. She is brilliant with children. She always came to my dance classes as a puppy and is used to them. I don’t know how to get her to play with other dogs and not be frightened of them.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is not friendly because she is very scared and continuing to expose her to lots of dogs to the extent that she feels the need to run away will keep reinforcing the fear. You need to find a very calm non-reactive dog and start to have some visits with them where you initially give them lots of distance and your girl only goes as close as she is comfortable with the other dog just staying calm and not approaching her. Hopefully with repeated exposures in a calm controlled way like this she can start to realise the other dog is OK and make a friend.

You can also walk them together with distance between them where you are walking parallell to each other initially with plenty of distance between them gradually coming closer.

The key is to read your girl and let her set the pace and she will only make friends when she feels safe and ready to


----------



## PrinceMilton (Aug 1, 2018)

what is everyone's thoughts on a muzzle? I am still having problems with Milton snapping and while I wait to get a behaviourist I think i need to consider this. He's going to snap at the wrong person soon and then it will be curtains for Milton


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Muzzles are excellent if there is a chance of contact being made. To introduce it to your dog this is a really good video to make it a good thing rather than something they will find scary https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FABgZTFvHo

Do try and keep him away from people as much as you can though - dogs generally do not want to bite and will try hard not to so give him as much help and space as you can.

Have you got a good trainer sorted? If you are in the UK and struggling if you let me know where you are located I can try to help find someone to help.


----------



## PrinceMilton (Aug 1, 2018)

2ndhandgal said:


> Muzzles are excellent if there is a chance of contact being made. To introduce it to your dog this is a really good video to make it a good thing rather than something they will find scary https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FABgZTFvHo
> 
> Do try and keep him away from people as much as you can though - dogs generally do not want to bite and will try hard not to so give him as much help and space as you can.
> 
> Have you got a good trainer sorted? If you are in the UK and struggling if you let me know where you are located I can try to help find someone to help.


thank you! To be honest i was a bit scared of typing the word muzzle and was expecting to be completely shot down in flames. I have had a great trainer in who did some work but then said I needed to progress to a behaviourist. I am going to do this over the summer when I am off work for a few weeks but I will look at a muzzle. He has now snapped at about five different people and i just know the next one will be the one who takes it further


----------



## iheartcockapoos (Jun 3, 2019)

Socialization is the key.
I also have a boy that acts very much like yours.
Mine started acting this way after having much pain to an ear which resulted in 
a mild operation at the vets. 
Since he felt the pain and saw the vet, he must of thought that strangers are no good.
Socialization is the key.
I started taking my out with a muzzle when walking due to him becaming very aggresive to strangers. Its getting so much better now after months of walking him and going places with a muzzle. he cant really bark and thankfully he cant bite with a muzzle and it forces him to relax and see that strangers are not out to get him. 
hope this helps a bit.


----------



## PrinceMilton (Aug 1, 2018)

iheartcockapoos said:


> Socialization is the key.
> I also have a boy that acts very much like yours.
> Mine started acting this way after having much pain to an ear which resulted in
> a mild operation at the vets.
> ...


thankyou. I am going to get hte muzzle and persevere. My problem is that although he's not great with strangers out walking, he's generally ok. It's people coming to the house which is the main problem. Maybe just lots of socialisation will help. I am also wondering how on earth i will ever go on holiday again and be able to leave him


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Get a basket muzzle rather than the cloth type, dogs need to be able to pant to cool and a correctly fitted muzzle should not stop a dog from barking.

Putting your dog into positions he is not comfortable in will not help at all so please wait for the behaviourist to advise and follow their advice carefully - trying to socialise can just make things much worse in some cases so tread carefully - it all needs to be done at a pace your dog can cope with.


----------



## PrinceMilton (Aug 1, 2018)

2ndhandgal said:


> Get a basket muzzle rather than the cloth type, dogs need to be able to pant to cool and a correctly fitted muzzle should not stop a dog from barking.
> 
> Putting your dog into positions he is not comfortable in will not help at all so please wait for the behaviourist to advise and follow their advice carefully - trying to socialise can just make things much worse in some cases so tread carefully - it all needs to be done at a pace your dog can cope with.


Yep have been looking at the basket muzzles I wouldn't buy one that keeps his mouth shut. I deliberately have been keeping him away from people and busy places,. The only place he goes is across fields with an occasional passer-by. Hoping to see the behaviourist first week in July. thanks all - i am so keen to get him some help as it's making me miserable and clearly he is too!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not long now - good luck with the behaviourist and keep us posted


----------



## PrinceMilton (Aug 1, 2018)

2ndhandgal said:


> Not long now - good luck with the behaviourist and keep us posted


thank you - she is coming on Thursday next week


----------

